# What do I need for a simple DC / DCC layout?



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I just picked up this locomotive, and it is my first time using DC or DCC...

It is already equipped with DCC from the factory, so do I need to get a DCC compatable controller, or can I just use a basic controller? I am just going to run the locomotive around a small oval, so I really do not need DCC right now...

Would this be enough for what I want? http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=209

What would this be needed for? When I start running multiple locomotives? http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1453


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

DID you see the engine, controller, and power pack special for 199?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, but I do not want an HO scale locomotive


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If they are worth more than 70 bucks you can make a profit. or trade. The 53 dollar deal isn't worth it ( for just a trandformer basically) go for the 133 at least and get the good controller.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I did end up getting the basic controller, but I also got some new track with it... There is enough for an oval, and it is 22" radius track... All of this for $20 on eBay, whereas MSRP is about $100


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

The black/steel track from Bachman, what you have, is CRAP. Not to be the one to cast a shower on your party, but, I'd invest in the gray road bed(nickle silver). You will be spending all of your time cleaning and looking for conductivity problems with the steel track.

The Bachman EZ Command DCC System is a pretty good inexpensive entry level system, though everyone I know that has gotten one was ready for something larger in a very short time. I've purchased a few for my dioramas from these guys. I think there are 4-5 on the shelf n the closet as I type. 

Which reminds me, I've been procrastinating for months getting those dioramas done. Tomorrow, I promise, I'll work on them......

Bob


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I am not building a layout! I knew what track I was buying before I bought it; I am not stupid... All I want is a small oval that I will proably use like once or twice a year...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Yikes!!! Cool down, Grasshoppa. 

One of the things about the steel track, or any track, is that non-use is worse than using it 24/7. And steel DOES rust, given the opportunity. I'd hate for you to put the display away and 6 months down the road bring it back our and find the rails attacked by rust.

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Listen To the Voice of Reason!*

Hey B&M,
Bob is right again!:thumbsup: Steel track needs almost constant attention(depending where and what conditions your track/layout is under. We have replaced most of our track(old Bachmann,life-like,tyco steel track) with Atlas nickle silver because the Layout is in our garage. Even covering with plastic and a tarp still caused rusting problems. We have started researching DCC and again Bob is correct...if you start small....you're going to want to go bigger(depending on your cash flow) but then it sounds like you want to start small...which would make the point mute. Its funny but when the kids were small...DC was great....but now Ian is 22 a future Aero-Space engineer and he loves Hi/Tech stuff....SSOOOOO...DCC is on the horizon.:thumbsup: OMG....a couple of months ago I would never had said that!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I am not making a display either... I am simply using this as an oval on carpet... When I actually build my O and On30 layout, this track is going to be thrown out anyways...


----------

